# National 100 Time Trial



## totallyfixed (27 Jun 2012)

Long shot, wondered if anyone on here knows the course / area, it's being held on Sun 8th July in Shropshire on the A41, A49 and A53. HQ on the day is Tilstock Bradbury village hall, wondered if anyone could give me an insight into road quality, how hilly etc, thanks in anticipation.
PS, if you have never seen the spectacle of a 100 mile time trial it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2012)

I found a map of the course and it has an elevation profile - here. Looks pretty flat to me. If you run your mouse pointer over the profile it gives a precise readout of elevation against distance.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Jun 2012)

Thanks Colin, hadn't seen that one, wonder if anyone has any info on the road surface as it will determine what pressure to run the tyres at and maybe even which wheels to use. Course looks good, just hope the traffic is light and we have some decent weather.


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 Jun 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> PS, if you have never seen the spectacle of a 100 mile time trial it's definitely worth a look.


 
You sure..? Spectating at a time trial is usually intensely dull. The fact that the TT is a 100 miler surely magnifies this effect significantly..??


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Jun 2012)

I didn't say it was exciting, though it is for those involved in it, if it's several laps riders are coming past more often, plus you have several National champions riding. I would have thought for anyone who rides a bike and is even mildly competitive this would be interesting if you haven't been to one before.


----------



## oldroadman (29 Jun 2012)




----------

